# Canned Blackfin Tuna = the bomb



## TCAT

Last trip offshore we kept about 10 nice blackfin for the table. I've always wanted to try canning and used this as an opportunity. I bought some of the wide mouth canning jars and filled each jar with nice clean medalions of blackfin to about 1" of the rim. Filled the rest of the void space with EVOO. Void space meaning the areas in between the tuna chunks and not the area in between the top of the tuna and rim. Each can received a pinch of sea salt. Also I added various ingrediants to each can including garlic cloves and jalepeno peppers. Pressure cooked the cans at 15lbs for 55 minutes. It took about 30 minutes before the pressure settled down and the indicator popped allowing me to open the cooker. Took out the cans, tightened the lids, and placed them upside down on a towel and allowed them to cool. During this process the lids would pop inward. I let them sit for a few days andI just opened the first can tonight and wow!! This blows away any store bought can tuna. Next time I'll think twice before throwing back blackfin. 

Keith


----------



## kahala boy

gonna have to try this....wonder how king would taste with butter, garlic, and a little sugar this way.....


----------



## Stressless

EVOO = Extra Virgin Olive Oil for those like me that had to look it up - thought it might be some fancy canning stuff.



Another trick is what we did for Alaskan Salmon. Smoke your tuna lightly without drying it out - chuck it into the canning jars with no added fluid just pack it in. Can as you normally and then on a cold rainy Jan pop one open.. :letsdrink



Yah it's that good -



Thanks for the heads up but if any BFT make it past the sashimi / smoke and eat stage with Hama (Kahala Boy) I've got to try your recipe.



Just put 200#'s of pogies up for chunking for BFT at the edge this fall.



:mmmbeer

Stressless


----------



## Chris Couture

King cans nicely. I'm not sure about the butter but it's worth a try! Mullet is my favorite. We've also canned Mingo, Swordfish, Tuna and AJ's. I use to can fish all the time and once the guys at Daybreak tried it, they loved it and I brought my pressure cooker there so others could use it. I haven't canned any fish since Ivan stole my pressure cooker from Daybreak Marina though.



My traditional recipe with Jalapenos is still my favorite although some of the others I've came up with were a hit with others.



*Here is the traditional:*



Wash out jars with soap and water and let dry. (no need to boil them or the lids like instructions say because of the time you will cook the fish... you can if you want though... it won't hurt anything)

Cut up fish into small chunks (depends on fish but the mullet we would cut into 1" x 1" chunks).

Chop some onions

Lay fish out on table and sprinkle with Tony's and Pepper and Lawerys.

Layer jar with fish, onions, fish, onions until you have about 1/2 at the top. 

Top off with a bay leaf and screw on the lid.

Pressure cook at 10PSI for 90 minutes once the valve starts jiggling.

Turn off heat and wait until pressure cooker is ready to open.

Remove jars and let cool. Lids will pop... If not, put it in the fridge after it cools a little and eat it the next day.



Alternatives:



*Traditional w/Jalapenos *



Same as above but add chopped jalapenos to the onions.... Don't be greedy!!!



*Traditional w/Hot Sauce *



Same as above but add in a bit of Louisiana Hot Sause



*Traditional w/Mustard *



Same as above but add a good bit of mustard to the mix. Works great with Kings and AJ's.



I had played around with some Wasabi once and had a unique experience but I can't recall what the fish was or what else I did. It was that mystery can that everyone loved but I could never reproduce.



Thanks for this post too! I'm going to order me another pressure cooker since my hunting buddy is going to try to get some Roe Mullet this weekend and we really like bringing the canned mullet up to the hunting club as a snack!


----------



## Lil' Scout

I've been telling my wife that I was gonna do this since we left Italy. She just gives me the eye-roll. I guessthat I'm gonnahave to follow your lead. Did you use the oil from Shoreline?


----------



## Chris Couture

BTW, you will want to do this outside on a blow pot! Don't attempt this inside the house on the stove because the smell is very strong!



Lil' Scout, I have never added oil or butter to my cans and they were always great. I would think (could be wrong) that the extra oil from the butter or oil would settle to the top while the cans cooled and make it less appealing when the cans were opened and would require mixing up the contents in order to get the full effect. As I said, never tried it so I don't know...


----------



## TCAT

As Chris mentioned oil isn't necessary. The fish will produce natural oil/water during the process. I've liked store bought can tuna and especially favored yellowfin canned using oil. So I used oil to can the blackfin. It does settle to the top but after tasting the fish it's apparent that the oil has infused the fish during the canning process.


----------



## fla_scout

I hear ya Chris. I just finished putting about 30-35 jars of mullet up for hunting season. Some have jalapeno's, some with an extremely hot homeade salsa and some with just salt, pepper and a little cayenne. Nothing better than a jar of mullet with some crackers and sitting on the tail gate.


----------



## Jason

I don'tknow about using so much olive oil......When you pressure cook it, the liquids from the fish come out...A buddy of mine only puts a little in the jar and then some slices of Jalepeno....Mullet is the only canned fish i've tried and it looks like crap but taste GREAT!!!!!:letsdrink


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury

Have any of you ever tried canned sucker? I did about 30 jars a while back and it is awesome when prepared as patties and fried.


----------



## Stressless

This is a great recipe - looking forward to trying it if I can get out to wack some Blackfin. 

Oh -By the way tried Google'ing Canned Blackfin and CAN blackfin etc and this one is the ONLY one that actually comes up with instructions.

Anybody have more tips?

Cheers,
Stressless


----------



## hogdogs

> EVOO


Compliments of my heart throb... Rachel Ray!!! WHAT A HOTTIE!!!

Brent


----------



## biminitwist

Search: "Home Canned Tuna" - lots of hits.

http://canningusa.com/IfICanYouCan/FishTuna.htm

http://www.giovannisfishmarket.com/articles/Recipe-Canning-Albacore-Tuna.aspx

http://allrecipes.com/Recipes/Every...d-Recipes/Canned-Seafood/Canned-Tuna/Top.aspx


----------



## PCfisher66

This might be a stupid question but, do you treat the tuna as an entree or as an appetizer? The only canned tuna I've had is regular _chicken of the sea_ type tuna and that was made into sandwiches. It does sound good though. 

Tod


----------



## snapperfan

My mother-in-law cans tuna every year. Just water though, no oil.
Comparing home canned tuna to store bought is like comparing prime rib to something from McDonalds.


----------



## shootnstarz

The tuna I once saw canned had nothing added to it. As a matter of fact the fish produced so much of it's own oil it filled the jars and ran out, making quite a mess in the cooker. But was it great !!!!
Just use it like you would store bought canned tuna.

Rick


----------



## TURTLE

Chris Couture said:


> King cans nicely. I'm not sure about the butter but it's worth a try! Mullet is my favorite. We've also canned Mingo, Swordfish, Tuna and AJ's. I use to can fish all the time and once the guys at Daybreak tried it, they loved it and I brought my pressure cooker there so others could use it. I haven't canned any fish since Ivan stole my pressure cooker from Daybreak Marina though.
> 
> 
> 
> My traditional recipe with Jalapenos is still my favorite although some of the others I've came up with were a hit with others.
> 
> 
> 
> *Here is the traditional:*
> 
> 
> 
> Wash out jars with soap and water and let dry. (no need to boil them or the lids like instructions say because of the time you will cook the fish... you can if you want though... it won't hurt anything)
> 
> Cut up fish into small chunks (depends on fish but the mullet we would cut into 1" x 1" chunks).
> 
> Chop some onions
> 
> Lay fish out on table and sprinkle with Tony's and Pepper and Lawerys.
> 
> Layer jar with fish, onions, fish, onions until you have about 1/2 at the top.
> 
> Top off with a bay leaf and screw on the lid.
> 
> Pressure cook at 10PSI for 90 minutes once the valve starts jiggling.
> 
> Turn off heat and wait until pressure cooker is ready to open.
> 
> Remove jars and let cool. Lids will pop... If not, put it in the fridge after it cools a little and eat it the next day.
> 
> 
> 
> Alternatives:
> 
> 
> 
> *Traditional w/Jalapenos *
> 
> 
> 
> Same as above but add chopped jalapenos to the onions.... Don't be greedy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *Traditional w/Hot Sauce *
> 
> 
> 
> Same as above but add in a bit of Louisiana Hot Sause
> 
> 
> 
> *Traditional w/Mustard *
> 
> 
> 
> Same as above but add a good bit of mustard to the mix. Works great with Kings and AJ's.
> 
> 
> 
> I had played around with some Wasabi once and had a unique experience but I can't recall what the fish was or what else I did. It was that mystery can that everyone loved but I could never reproduce.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for this post too! I'm going to order me another pressure cooker since my hunting buddy is going to try to get some Roe Mullet this weekend and we really like bringing the canned mullet up to the hunting club as a snack!


*I have to ask cause I want to do this bad. I can my own BBQ sauce and some of these procedures sound the same but my question is this. When you put the jars in the pressure cooker are the lids on and tight or are they put on when you take the jars out? I'm scared the jars will explode with the lids on but I want to try this bad.*


----------



## shootnstarz

Place the jars in the PC with the bands snug, not real tight. Also important that the rim of the jar is clean. I go to extremes sterlizing everything.

Once the jars are removed and have cooled, the lids should pop down. If not put it in the fridge and use it as is. On the ones that seal you can even remove the bands and they will stay sealed. I do this with all the pickles and pickled okra I make because the salt in the solution will rust the bands. I wash off the jars too before I put them up.

I saw somewhere where somebody said they turn their jars upside down to cool. This can cause a jar to not seal as the pressure is higher in the jar than outside before it pops and the liquid will seep into the seal and it will never pop. I found this out by shaking tomatoes before they were sealed.

Rick


----------



## junglegoober

This sounds great, but I've never used a pressure cooker before and have a question. Can you stack multiple layers of jars inside the pressure cooker or do you need to stick with just as many as you can fit on the bottom of the pot?


----------



## junglegoober

junglegoober said:


> This sounds great, but I've never used a pressure cooker before and have a question. Can you stack multiple layers of jars inside the pressure cooker or do you need to stick with just as many as you can fit on the bottom of the pot?



NVM, answered my own question.


----------

